# tried pte 6 times but fail in speaking. help??



## binsmyth (Nov 5, 2014)

I dont have my tr visa for long and I am giving my pte test every week as much as possible. Speaking is my weakest link, I cant seem to crack it. I dont know why. In other section I get more than 70. I need 7 equivalent in each band. I graduated as bachelors in aiT. I finished my professional year too for software engineer. 

Is the mock test in ptepractice website any good? Should I get the gold test which one is appropriate. I cant crack this speaking section. Help. My oral fluency is weak.


----------



## SURYA123 (Aug 17, 2015)

binsmyth said:


> I dont have my tr visa for long and I am giving my pte test every week as much as possible. Speaking is my weakest link, I cant seem to crack it. I dont know why. In other section I get more than 70. I need 7 equivalent in each band. I graduated as bachelors in aiT. I finished my professional year too for software engineer.
> 
> Is the mock test in ptepractice website any good? Should I get the gold test which one is appropriate. I cant crack this speaking section. Help. My oral fluency is weak.


Yes, go and buy Gold kit first. It will surely help to improve your speaking part of the exam.
My tips:
1. Do not speak loudly
2. Do not stress too much on a single word (like you do with your language)
3. Try to speak little bit faster than normal, this might help to mis pronounce unknown or less familier words.
4. When sentence finishes, catch your breath and then continue.
5. Do not read like we do in school, rather, consider taht you are talking to somebody/computer.

All the best!
Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

SURYA123 said:


> Yes, go and buy Gold kit first. It will surely help to improve your speaking part of the exam.
> My tips:
> 1. Do not speak loudly
> 2. Do not stress too much on a single word (like you do with your language)
> ...


Hi,

To add to the above, you may post your recording in PTE forum and 79+ pointers will be able to suggest improvements.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

+1 for Gold kit!


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Personally I am not sure how beneficial the gold kit would be to you.
The main use of the mock tests is to get to know the exam layout and of course a bit of practice with some questions.

However, having already sat the exam 6 times you should already be familiar with it. Another 2 mock tests may not be the best way to improve your oral fluency in my opinion. Perhaps look to practice reading aloud various newspapers, magazines etc ?

Having said this, of course it will not do any harm......


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

binsmyth said:


> I dont have my tr visa for long and I am giving my pte test every week as much as possible. Speaking is my weakest link, I cant seem to crack it. I dont know why. In other section I get more than 70. I need 7 equivalent in each band. I graduated as bachelors in aiT. I finished my professional year too for software engineer.
> 
> Is the mock test in ptepractice website any good? Should I get the gold test which one is appropriate. I cant crack this speaking section. Help. My oral fluency is weak.


I don't know in which situation you are , based on analysis and attempts I posted my machine learning with speaking here 
Here are some tips for your speaking 
PROGRAMMING IN C++: PTE- Academic Speaking Tips:


----------



## ashapriya (May 18, 2017)

*help with uploading recordings*



krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> To add to the above, you may post your recording in PTE forum and 79+ pointers will be able to suggest improvements.


Krish,
How to post recordings on the forum? I tried but I could not find any option for uploading.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ashapriya said:


> Krish,
> How to post recordings on the forum? I tried but I could not find any option for uploading.




You have replied to an old thread. The people involved earlier might not be actively participating anymore.


----------

